# Citrus peels



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

I didn't know goats ate citrus peels until one of mine yanked a whole tangerine out of my hands and munched it down. She eats all my tangerine peels now. One of my sheep also eats them and all the rest of the sheep and goats turn their noses up. It got me to wondering if maybe it's a source of something that particular goat needs? Anyone else have goats that like them?


----------



## punchiepal (Oct 11, 2008)

Some of mine like them too. Some even like banana peels


----------



## madrona (Apr 16, 2012)

I haven't tried citrus peels but like punchiepal mine LOVE banana peels.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We have an orange tree by the goat yard. Hubby peels oranges for the goats. Some eat the peels, some eat the whole orange.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Hubby peeling oranges for goats. Oops it's sideways. Tilt your head to the left.


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

My goats love orange peels. They do act as a deworming agent so maybe that's why they crave them? They probably have some vitamin C as well.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Looking for a use for my culled citrus, I recently found that they make good ruminant feed, even better if they have lots of seed to increase protein. Needs to be fresh or dried to prevent dangerous molds from developing. Sounds like all commercial uses are dried and pelleted just to aid in the transport and storage. Here's an excerpt and link to detailed info

>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Dried citrus pulp is considered as an energy concentrate feed and a cereal substitute for ruminants (Arthington et al., 2002). It has a high fiber content (about 20% DM of NDF) and contains large amounts (10-40% DM) of highly digestible pectic substances and water soluble sugars (mostly sucrose) (Rihani, 1991). It is also rich in calcium (1-2% DM) due to the lime added in the drying process, which may triple the original calcium content (Rihani, 1991 ; Crawshaw, 2004). Its protein content is low (about 5-10% DM) as are ether extract (about 2% DM) and phosphorus (about 0.1%% DM). The nutritive value of dried citrus pulp is variable and depends on many factors, the main one being the relative proportions of skins and seeds, which varies according to the citrus species and variety, the process and the harvesting season, among other factors (Rihani, 1991). For instance, orange pulp contains typically more sucrose and protein and less NDF and lipids than pulps from lemons (Rihani, 1991 ; Crawshaw, 2004). Oranges and grapefruits harvested in October contain more seeds &#8211; and thus more protein and ether extract &#8211; than those harvested in April (Rihani, 1991). Citrus pulp with citrus molasses added has a higher sugar content and less fibre than citrus pulp without molasses, and the level of calcium is linked to the amount of added lime (Arthington et al., 2002 ; Rihani, 1991).

The high fiber content makes it essentially a feed for ruminants and animals that can easily digest fibre. It is much less valuable to pigs and poultry due to the fiber content and to the presence of limonin in the seeds, which is toxic to monogastrics 

http://www.feedipedia.org/node/680


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

^I've actually heard of the citrus pulp before...figured it was somewhat like feeding beet pulp.

My goats almost all love the citrus peels and banana peels. They love fruit period, I think! We had a bumper crop of peaches one year (we got none last year-the blossums all froze!  ), and they know how to spit out the pits...was really entertaining to watch. One year we cleaned out the garden from the community college nearby, got pumpkins, squashes, melons, raspberry vines. They really love the pumpkin innards, but don't eat the rest too well (sheep and cattle will though!). Watermelons are fun- they eat those clear down to the very rinds. And the goobers on their faces after eating such things! Lots of good goat goodies if you think outside the box a lil. OH! DH had bought a bunch of walnuts anticipating making boatloads of fudge and then never did....the goats really enjoy the just slightly rancid walnuts! I do not have a single goat that has turned her nose up at those.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We grow pecans, and the goats get the dark ones that hubby culls from the ones he's shelling.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

I will have to try banana peels on mine, I usually just toss them in the compost. Mine do love pumpkin I found out last year. We let them into the garden to clean it up in the Fall and they ate up the last of the pumpkins.


----------

